# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χαρίζονται νεροχελώνες!

## mpikis

ΧΑριζονται δύο χελωνακια μικρα με το κοκκινο στα πλαγια...Οποίος εναδιαφερεται ας στελει ΠΜ..Τ δίνω γιατι δε μπορς να τα πσοσεχω!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Αχ λυπαμαι βρε Αλέξανδρε είμαι αλλεργικός στις νεροχΑλωνες!!!
Αν ήτανε νεροχΕλωνες κατι θα γινοτανε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## michael

αν δεν βρεισ τπτ πηγαινε τις στο αττικο ζωολογικο παρκο ειναι η καλυτερη λυση!!

----------


## joel

επειδη ενδιαφερετε μια φιλη μου απο καλαματα που εχει και πισινα να σου δωσω το φεισμποοκ της να μιλισετε?γτ δεν ξερει αυτο το σαιτ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Υγ. το Αττικό Πάρκο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα αντέξει κι άλλες νεροχελώνες! Αυτές που έχει, τις έχει μαζέψει από τέτοιες συνθήκες από όσα έχω ακούσει, δηλαδή πάει κόσμος και τις αφήνει όταν μεγαλώνουν ή όταν δεν υπάρχει χώρος-χρόνος για τη φροντίδα τους. Καλύτερα να βρεις Αλέξανδρε άτομο να τις υιοθετήσει παρά να τις αφήσεις στο Πάρκο. Βάλε καμιά αγγελία και σε ερπετοφόρουμ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ

Φίλε αν δίνεις ακόμα τα χελωνάκια ενδιαφέρομαι γιατί έχω λιμνούλα στο εξοχικό μου!

----------


## zemix

ερώτηση μιας άσχετης.....δηλαδή πόσο πολύ μεγαλώνουν? δεν είναι τα κλασσικά μικρά χαριτωμένα χελωνάκια στην πλαστική πισίνα που τα χουμε στο τραπεζάκι μας και τα χαιρόμαστε?

----------


## demis

Οχι καμια σχεση γινονται αρκετα μεγαλες οσο μια χελωνα που βλεπεις στα δαση και στους δρομους, και θελει ιδικο ενυδρειο μεγαλο με φως για να λιαζεται το καβουκι τους κτλ και θελει κ ξηρα στο ενυδρειο για να βγαινει εξω απο το νερο! και ζουν παρα πολλα χρονια και απο ο,τι πιστευω θελουν και παρεα του ειδους τους για να ειναι χαρουμενες και δραστηριες.

----------


## warlock

*zemix* αυτές που λεεί ο *demis* είναι αυτά τα χελωνάκια που αρχικά τα παίρνουμε μία σταλιά και μετά γίνονται δεινόσαυροι 30 εκατοστών .Επίσης ζούν 25 χρόνια .Εγώ έχω δύο αρσενικές 18-19 χρόνων, μπορεί να ναι και 20.Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς γιατι ήμουν πολύ μικρή.

----------


## zemix

αααααααα....κατάλαβα, λυπάμαι βρε παιδιά αλλά μου λείπει ο κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός και ο χώρος για να τις πάρω! αλλά μ'άρεσε πολύ το "δεινόσαυροι 30εκ"

----------

